# Verkaufe 6 Top PC Games



## shooot3r (21. Dezember 2011)

gelöscht, da einige Spiele auf dem Index (Liste B) stehen...


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Dezember 2011)

Verkaufst du auch einzeln?


----------



## shooot3r (21. Dezember 2011)

jo aber im paket ist halt besser wegen versand. wenn du alle nimmst, lässt sich nochwas an preis machen.

mfg


----------



## shooot3r (22. Dezember 2011)

kein interesse?


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Dezember 2011)

N paar davon hab ich halt schon. Das Einzige, was mich interessiert hätte, wäre vielleicht Singularity gewesen, aber das war vorgestern bei Steam im Angebot und ich habs mir da geholt. Sorry


----------



## shooot3r (23. Dezember 2011)

noch alle zu haben. preis vorschlagen...


----------

